# pup just got neutered and already wants to play



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

JackBauer said:


> how bad is it really for him to jump up on the couch? Thanks!


Mine was the same, full of energy as soon as I got him home.

Keeping him inside and on a lead when outside should be enough.

Don't stress out about it too much and don't be like one of "those people" who create them 24/7 because the vet told them not to let them run.

Just keep an eye on it. Try not to let them do anything which will harm the healing process, keep an eye on the stitches.

Mine was jumping up on the bed and the couch that night. I think the biggest issue is making sure they don't chew their stitches.

I had mine done early (around 4 months) it took about a month for the hormones to settle down and his attitude to adjust, for the better, I might add


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

I wouldn't let him JUMP on the couch... climb, maybe, starting the third day. When Zelda was spayed, I mostly kept her in my room with my mattress on the floor (so nothing to jump on), and on leash anytime we left my room. The risk of stitches ripping (and paying to have them replaced) was worth the boredom we both faced. Be diligent for the first 3-4 days at least. You can relax a little after that, provided the stitches seem to be healing well. My vet told me 7-10 days. On the morning of the 7th day, I let her run again. You should've seen her fly! But really, 7 days isn't that many in the long run.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I had Comet neutered a few weeks ago so I can sympathize! My vet told me that most dogs leave their surgery spot alone, but not Comet. He was so interested that I had to buy a cone on the way home from the vet. He had to wear it for 4 days and that slowed him down quite a bit. But he had so much pent up energy! 

After that I took him for more frequent, short walks and didn't do anything with him that would yield sprints or jumping. I also didn't feel like we could practice obedience all that much because he throws himself into a sit and throws himself into a down and I felt like he might hurt himself. So instead I tried mentally stimulating activities since the physical activities had to rest a bit. I got him a few food puzzles and he liked those and they gave him something to do. Hang in there... you'll be back to the regular routine soon.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I had some great advice given to me here

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=329233


----------

